# Going nuts and not over the dog



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

My husband says he saw something on this website defining the exact description of Gunther's colors. Every name for his coat I suggest he says "no, that's not it." So since I have looked everywhere possible I have to post a picture and description hoping you can help me before I go insane. He is jet black, the only tan is in between his paws and about halfway up the back side of his legs. This is the only picture I have that shows it.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i think it is bi color but hard to say with him laying on his back


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

That's what I keep saying lol. I keep being argued with. Here's one of him standing.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks bi-color, enjoy!!!, Bob


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think he I a very very VERY dark bi-colour. 

Some genetically black dogs have what we call 'bleed-through', but that is a lot of tan coming through on the back legs, that is one reason I think he may be a bi-colour. 

Occasionally we do have members on the board with very unusually marked dogs, and no one can agree on what color or pattern they are supposed to be. So you could just have something very unique.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

He looks like a very handsome bi-color.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you all. That's exactly what I thought. I have to say on a side note that his coat is so much shinier and softer since I started the coconut oil.


----------

